# Blackberry Merlot Rice (from left-overs)



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

We’ve been goofing with left overs tonight. Last night, the corner store didn’t have a good Merlot for the mushroom sauce and steaks, so we bit the bullet and bought what they had in a Merlot…….Arbor Mist Blackberry Merlot. Yeah, I know…..don’t start!! 

But before you cringe, check this. It did make a very tasty mushroom sauce, and tonight, I’ve goofed with it with a very hot home-made pepper mash, and that tasted dang good. Then we took left over stir-fry rice, and tried that. This stuff reduces VERY well with just the right amount of sweetness and tartness (but more sweet than tart). Very close to perfect, and I am surprised. It also adds very good color to the dish. This is a very easy way to color and flavor a dish without a lot of expense or effort!

So now, here is a great recipe for re-using your leftover plain rice or stir fried rice. 

Recipe:

2 cups cooked rice
1/2 cup Arbor Mist Blackberry Merlot

In a large skillet, spread the pre-cooked rice out. If you desire add some finely chopped onion and some oil or butter at this time. Stir–fry for 2-3 minutes. 

Add the Arbor Mist and stir well. Allow to cook till all of the wine has evaporated and rice is well coated. Stir constantly. Once the liquid is gone, stir and plate for a very tasty treat.

This is easily accomplished with left over fried rice, white rice, etc. Left-over’s are best for this.


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi,keltin-here in greece, we can't get arbor mist blackberry merlot,but logically if you consider both the flavor of merlot and of blackberries,,it seems like a really nice combo. the rice must have been really good.I frequently use Chambord or other berry flavored liqueurs in cooking. Sweetness and tartness just as you said.


----------

